# Protein shakes on keto?



## paddycoupe (Nov 15, 2011)

hey guys i'm doing alot of weight training atm and so was wondering about protein shakes..which shakes are ok to drink on the ketogenic diet? any help would be much appreciated


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Any that fit in with your desired macros.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Whey isolate with coconut milk and extra virgin olive oil

As said any that are trace carbs and fat higher than Protien.

I use a full can of sun island coconut milk, x2 scoops of isolate whey and 10ml extra virgin olive oil

http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=259214581#un_detailsBox-1-1_exp


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Do whey or isolate shakes affect your insulin levels tho? Just curious.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Whey will isolate wont with added fat, so fat is higher than protein!

I've tested with a blood glucose monitor and it doesn't spike over 5.6 which means your still in fasted state!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

big ste said:


> Whey isolate with coconut milk and extra virgin olive oil
> 
> As said any that are trace carbs and fat higher than Protien.
> 
> ...


I use coconut milk daily. But a shake made with coconut milk sounds epic! (sorry non keto related comment)


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

big ste said:


> Whey will isolate wont with added fat, so fat is higher than protein!
> 
> I've tested with a blood glucose monitor and it doesn't spike over 5.6 which means your still in fasted state!


 Good to know. I'll be adding more xtra virgin to my shakes and sticking with isolate. Can you buy a blood glucose monitor or do you have to befriend a diabetic?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

luke80 said:


> Good to know. I'll be adding more xtra virgin to my shakes and sticking with isolate. Can you buy a blood glucose monitor or do you have to befriend a diabetic?


Can get them from boots, eBay etc

Test strips can work out expenstive if testing after every meal but once you learn how YOUR body reacts to different foods, I say your body as everyone is different. Take peanut butter I can eat up to 50g per serving and I'm fine but the small amount of sugar is enough to kick some people out of Keto. So you'll never know unless using a BG monitor...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

luke80 said:


> Good to know. I'll be adding more xtra virgin to my shakes and sticking with isolate. Can you buy a blood glucose monitor or do you have to befriend a diabetic?


You can buy them at supermarkets, chemists, they are every where. But as said, test strips a bloody expensive! Testers themselves are like £12


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

big ste said:


> Whey will isolate wont with added fat, so fat is higher than protein!
> 
> I've tested with a blood glucose monitor and it doesn't spike over 5.6 which means your still in fasted state!


Insulin secretion is not a huge concern with whey, isolate or concentrate, esp when in ketosis.

And the "spike" will be blunted with added fat for both whey isolate and concentrate.


----------



## paddycoupe (Nov 15, 2011)

ok thanks lads i was planning on getting whey protein that is 3.8g of carbs...i was thinking this would be ok since my daily intake of carbs is very low anyway


----------



## paddycoupe (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey lads i found the whey protein i can get...its tmu ... http://www.nutritionconnection.ie/goods-915.html


----------

